# CC'S PUPPIES ARE HERE



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all,
As some of you know, my CC (AKC CH Bella C. C. Ryder) was expecting a litter. CC's health information can be found on the OFA web site as can the sire's. The sire is Buddy (AKC CH Los Companeros V Havaluv). *ALL PUPPIES ARE SPOKEN FOR.* I just wanted to share them with you all.

CC had to have a C section, as the xray we did to see how many pups she would be having showed one was blocking the "exit hole". Thank goodness I always do this xray the week the puppies are due or else it could have been a disaster to both mom and/or puppies. CC and the puppies are doing great. She was nursing them within an hour after delivery.

View attachment 423


View attachment 424


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ooo...look't that lil chocolate mix! He's gorgeous!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Beautiful puppies Kathy!
How many boys, how many girls? They are just adorable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just love looking at those pictures Kathy. Your litter has the most diversity I've seen lately between the variety of colors and genders. CC (and you) did well! I am always amazed at how quickly the mothers can recover from a c-section.

Congratulations again!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Gorgeous litter Congrats.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

They are absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!!! I love them all.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you Kimberly. I must say, I am thrilled with the color variety.

Katie, there are 2 boys and 2 girls. I will try to send other pictures later that are marked or seperated showing who is who! <grin>


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The puppies are so beautiful! I want more  .


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. They are wonderful. Katie, we haven't seen any more pictures of your girls. Hint, Hint.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

What adorable little guys .. 
Glad to hear all is well with Mommy and her new family ..


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy, Tell C.C. they're beautiful! Lovely colors and a 50/50 split-boys and girls. I'm glad to hear everything worked out ok. I hope C.C. recovers quickly.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

lucky you! what a perfect litter. congratulations.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful puppies. Glad to hear that C.C. is ok.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh My!! They are gorgeous! What beautiful coloring - congrats!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

These are just beautiful puppies!Looks like you have 2 chocolates and perhaps a third?One of the darker ones looks like it could be dark chocolate!I love them all!Very,Very cute Kathy!Congrats!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Good work staying on top of things!! and it's a gorgeous litter.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy - they are absolutely beautifiul!!! I have to stop looking at puppy pictures, as I keep wanting one and so far hubby is sticking to his guns...sigh. I wish he would decide to get that boat he's been looking at, that way I could convince him that we all need our toys and get another dog. lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Smart thinking, Julia! lol

Congrats, Kathy! They are absolutely beautiful!! CC did a great job, glad to hear she's well.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations - they are beautiful


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, I especially like the choc. mix....can't wait to see more pictures. Congrats!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes.

I did want to clarify that none of the puppies are considered chocolates. One is a black parti, one is a red sable parti, one is a red brindle, and then the last but not least, the jury is still out on. I spoke with a member of the color committee for HCA and we think it might be a black brindle parti, only time will tell. <grin> With Havanese, the color's is part of the fun!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, then it's the red brindle for me!! DUH...


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

They are gorgeous Kathy. Congatulations to CC & Kathy!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*CC PUPPIES AT 2 WEEKS*

During the two week period, puppies sure change a lot. It is so much fun to watch them change. They all opened their eyes, can hear, and can poop and pee on their own, although mom still helps and she keeps the whelping box so clean! (thank goodness)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Such sweet, beautiful puppies, Kathy! Springtime sure does bring puppy fever to all of us!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are adorable Kathy, Thanks for sharing the pictures, I'll take two.LOL 
Just kidding, I'll take them all.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Kathy........they are SO..OOOO cute!It looks like those 2 in the first photo are sharing a kiss!
I like the symetrical markings on the belly too! How cute!
Please keep sharing your puppies through pictures......that's the closest most of us will get to experience a litter of havanese!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kathy, those are some of the sweetest photos I have ever seen! The two little "love bugs" in the top photo & the little "roly poly doodle bug" in the middle one! Thanks for sharing them.....they gave me the warm fuzzies and a serious "itch" for another one!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy!!!

OMG, the first picture belongs on a calendar!!! It is just precious, and I can't help but smile. It gives a new meaning to the words "puppy love".


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

WOW they are precious! And I must say the first photo is the sweetest thing I've seen in a long time. How fun for you to watch them grow! Enjoy!

Lisa


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree that first picture belongs on a calander, I bet you could make T-shirts and sell them like crazy..
So So adorable great pictures, I love watching babies grow.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kathy - those babies are so precious! I love the kissing pic too - so much so I wanted to know if it is ok to but it on my desktop for a bit?? ARe you ok with that?
Laurie


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks all, they are fun to watch for sure! As most breeders will tell you, it is hard to leave the whelping box!!! I find I don't get a lot done, but I don't care either. I warn puppy buyers, don't expect a clean house! <grin>

Lily, yes, you can use the picture on your computer, just don't share it where some of the breeders web site can steal it. I have had in the past, a couple of pictures of my dogs stollen from my web site and used by other's who claim they are their dogs!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Kathy - its not going on a website, just my desktop for my enjoyment only!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy, they are so cute. I'm in love with Lucky. What color is he considered?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

The puppies are beautiful! That first pic really would make a great card or calendar! You really caught them at the perfect moment. Yeah...I'm feelin' the warm fuzzies here too.


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

Kathy,

The colors are great....always fun to watch them change as they grow. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Keep em coming!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A clean house? Ha! My front yard has gone to the spring weeds!

That first picture is really cute!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I missed this! They are so cute. I do have a fav. Its that little brown one with the white stripe. So sweeeeeeeeeet! I can't wait to see the pics when they are a tad older.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*3 Weeks and going!!*

Here are the three week pics!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

They are *SO* darn cute, Kathy!! I don't know which is my favorite. All these puppies around here are giving us all severe puppy fever!  :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I can not believe how cool all the markings are! I told Joan about your puppies and kimberlys and how cute they were. I said Kathy has this little brown one with a white stripe, sooo cute. 

This MHS is really getting bad. I need a nanny! 

I THINK my second fav is that little black and white guy next to his mom in the 2nd pic. ( I think thats mom?) I can just see that coat grown out and all those stripes, how beautiful it would be. But the other one you posted of the little pup looking through the circle...man that one is running very close to being second fav. How cute is he/she????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kathy,
Thank you for sharing the pictures, I am in love with the tan and white puppy, they are sooooo cute. I love them!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwwwwww, how cute  I just love seeing how puppies grow - I can only imagine how the new parents are feeling - all giddy with anticipation - how exciting!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, let's choose - rock, paper, scissors for the brown one :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They're so cute! Wow like Forest Gump would say the litter is like a box of chocolates. They are each so unique! I know their new families must be terribly excited. I mean I *really* KNOW how excited they must be! :biggrin1: I think I'm lovin' the little black and white one too! At least for today anyway! In another week they will all look different so we'll have to re-shuffle and choose again!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy,

Thanks for posting the pictures, your fur babies are precious.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, your latest pictures are great with all the interacting - puppies, playground and people. That's the best!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy,
These pups are just adorable........They are filling out so nicely!Now let's see....I think my favorite is the :baby:darker brown one,or the:baby: black and white one,or :baby:the one with lots of white........how about ALL of them?:baby::baby::baby::baby:Yes,that's it!I'll just take one of each!!!:thumb:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I love the little dark brown with white stripe baby! What color will he be??


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa,
The red parti in front of the play tent is a girl, full of herself already too! <grin> The black brindle parti is a male, the black parti with the black spot on her left side is a female and the red brindle (not sure if he is a brindle or not yet) is a male.

We all enjoy having puppies in the house so much.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy,

They are all so darling and such beautiful coloring! The brindles will keep more of their coloring unlike sables. If anyone backs out the puppy can come to my house to live. :biggrin1: 

Libby


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Libby,
Thanks for the offer, but I am pretty sure no one wants to back out at this time! :thumb: I will keep your offer in mind though! lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Melissa, that black and white parti is my favorite too! What beautiful pups you have there, Kathy!! Love th pictures of them doing different things.


----------

